# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  My gas forge ex fire box

## Dylan33

Thought you would like to see my gas forge made out of an old wood fire box scrounged from the tip.

----------


## Marc

That is massive ... what did you use for insulation? Is it on natural gas? Not back opening?

----------


## Dylan33

Hi Marc.    The insulation is 50mm kiln lining top and sides and the floor is the tiles that were in the bottom of the fire box.
it runs off LPG.  I've never lit the rear jet, never had a need to.   There is an opening at the back yes.

----------


## Marc

Do you get to weld heat? How long does it take?

----------


## Dylan33

To be honest I've never tried to weld with it.  I should think it would if I lit the other burner.  After 5 mins I get a nice rolling ball of flame. Good forging heat.

----------


## Marc

Nice ... what do you forge?

----------


## ChocDog

Cool! What are you using it for? 
=============================

----------


## Marc

Calling a forge cool is a chilling comedown  :Rofl5:

----------


## Dylan33

Haven't had in service for about 18months since we are renting ATM.   It's sitting forlorn Under my work bench.   Used it to make all sorts of things over the years. You name it.

----------

